# Fertile eggs ?



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys i think its been 20 days and none of the eggs have hatched yet i took a pic hoping if you could tell me if these eggs are fertile or not


Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We can't tell just from a pic if they're fertile, you need to candle them. Also, there needs to be more bedding in the box, otherwise if they were fertile, they may be DIS (dead in shell) now because they couldn't maintain moisture. There needs to be 2-3 inches of bedding in the box.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The eggs have a pinkish cast which is an indication of not being fertile. Below is a pix for reference.

Also you need at least 3" of bedding under the eggs. Bedding retains heat, and is also a cushion to help prevent the eggs from getting jarred and cracked. it also retains humidity that is needed in the egg.

when there is minimal bedding under the eggs, even if they started out fertile the lack of warmth from the nestbox bottom can kill the early stages of a developing embryo.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

I did put alot of beding natasha just pushes it off and decided to lay her eggs that way ! Weird i know i was questioning why would she do that but i didnt wanna touch them cuz they were still neeeewwww lol u know hmmm im gonna candle them now and check


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Please, you can tough and move the eggs. It is an old wives tail that birds can smell that you touched then, or get bent out of shape if you move them a little.

The other importance of bedding under the eggs is when the chicks hatch. If they are on the floor of the nestbox they can not get a good grip with their toes and the legs start to slip out sideways, and if not corrected the developing bones harden into what is called splayed leg. Splayed legs starts as early as 1-2 days after hatching, thus it is important to keep plenty of bedding in the bottom of the box. The bedding also retains heat for the chicks when the parent is off them.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Thank you very much I even put gloves on hahaha I was scared anyways I'm gonna put extra bedding and I'm gonna try to candle the eggs just as soon as my brother wakes up from his nap

Andim sorryi miss calculated the first egg is only 15 days since its been laid on the 26th December 

Thank u so much again


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Natasha won't let me go near her eggs she's being very aggressive I guess I have to wait till tomorrow and ts also 8:38 pm soo it's sleepy time for them


----------

